# Grass Plants Option for non CO2 tank



## Smiladon

I was wondering if there are any grassy plants that would grow in my 75Gallon tank (standard size).

My Lighting: *Coralife 48" Aqualight Power Compact Strip Light- 2X65Watt

*Substrate: *Silica Sand

*I dont use any CO2 or ferts (used metricide a few times to help against Algae problems).

So far all the plants I have are growing nicely (including Tonina belem).

Water sprite were overtaking my tank, so they are moved to 155G, now all other plants get full light.


----------



## ibenu

I suggest my bucket of Blyxa I have for sale Non Co2 and less that 2 watts per gallon, may appreciate something like flourish comprehensive too( I addition to the metricide)

Lisa


----------



## 2wheelsx2

If you use Metricide, you can grow Echinodorus tenellus fairly easily. Not as well as if you have specialized substrate, but you can certainly do it. I'm growing it in Eco-complete with 28w of NO t5 in a 15 gallon.


----------



## DR1V3N

2wheelsx2 said:


> If you use Metricide, you can grow Echinodorus tenellus fairly easily. Not as well as if you have specialized substrate, but you can certainly do it. I'm growing it in Eco-complete with 28w of NO t5 in a 15 gallon.


Rakesh, if you like the look of Echinodorus tenellus I can certainly give you a few stems to try out.

That's my way of returning the favor for the DAF , he does well btw.

Although I can't be 100% it's the same species that 2wheels is suggesting. Very similar structure.

They are sitting in my holding tank with no substrate and minimal lighting so they're quite hardy. I'm (slowly) setting up my planted. They sustained themselves in my fluval edge. Fine sand sub., similar to silica. Very poor halogen lighting.

I never did get much spread but since you're getting growth with TB you shouldn't have issues.

Send me a PM if you like. I may pass through New West sometime in the week.


----------



## Smiladon

thank you all for the generous offers and information.

I am thinking about smaller "grass" size plants. _Utricularia graminifolia _would be a good example of what I am thinking, but I know for a fact that CO2 is a must for that one. The picture below certainly has silica sand and high lighting, but I am not sure if CO2 is used there or not.









Are there any other types of carpeting style plants that would work in my given situation?


----------



## someguy

PARVA!!! 

check out aqua flora, crypt parva, it's grassy, the leave are only supposed to get 2cm long.....


----------



## aquaflora

Crypt parva is easy, in a non co2 tank with low light it will grow a bit taller than 2 cm, but probably not more than 5 cm. It's super easy and forgives not being fertilized.
Echinodorus tenellus is a good bet like 2wheelsx2 said, and if you're feeling lucky eleocharis parvula MAY grow (it's hit and miss if you don't use CO2 I find), or if you'd like to prune, Eleocharis vivapara is easier to grow, but does grow tall. Only other suggestion is Marsilea quadrifolia, it's a fern and once it's adapted to the aquarium, looks like glosso. It's easy too, but does take time to grow.


----------

